# Sharpening kit



## chapman (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm looking at various manual chain sharpening kits, this one by Oregon looked like good value for money at around £11-


View attachment 287172



Any opinions on this manufacturer? Are there better kits available? TIA.


----------



## Woody912 (Mar 28, 2013)

I do a much better job with a clamp on kit, have an Oregon and a Granberg and the Granberg is way better


----------



## chapman (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers woody, I'm after a good quality, easily portable field kit like the one I illustrated - any ideas?


----------



## Woody912 (Mar 28, 2013)

I carry my Granberg to the woods clamped on my bar although normally I do not sharpen away from home.. Just my personal feeling is that I do not need most of what is in that kit anyway. I think Stihl makes a similar kit which is about the same, probably the quality of the file is the only difference


----------



## Fifelaker (Mar 28, 2013)

For the woods I use this http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=HVA 505 69 81 91&catID=131 for home I use the Timberline.


----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)

chapman said:


> I'm looking at various manual chain sharpening kits, this one by Oregon looked like good value for money at around £11-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't like those file guides because I can't see what I'm doing. But that's just me, I file freehand. Oregon files are very soft, if you want really good ones try Save Edge.


----------



## stihlavarna (Mar 28, 2013)

Bailey's - Pferd ChainSharp Filing Guide

what I like away from home 

Bailey's - Granberg File-N-Joint Precision Filing Guide

and for home


----------

